# Image fond dossier



## sebbob56 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de mettre une image en fond de dossier.
En fait plutôt que d'avoir un fond blanc dans un dossier ouvert je voudrais y mettre une image

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

En deux secondes, la recherche te donne ce fil.


----------

